

Michael Arrington Browbeats Entrepreneurs At Ron Conway's CEO Summit - gogobears
http://www.businessinsider.com/michael-arrington-browbeats-entreprenuers-at-ron-conways-ceo-summit-2011-5

======
benologist
None of that's really surprising, it's pretty obvious they're just pandering
most of the time with all the fluff pieces they churn out.

But still sad to see it confirmed right from the top.

